# New project for no1 son



## 3narf (3 Feb 2017)

I bought this frame off ebay! It's a 14" aluminium dirt jump frame, handbuilt by Stow's Cycles. He's given me his savings for components; he gets a new bike and I get to build something.  

First job: find a headset to go from the 34mm (ID) head tube to the 1 1/8" fork steerer, and find a rear mech hanger that will fit..

.


----------



## ChrisEyles (11 Feb 2017)

Sounds like it should be a fun little project! Is your son interested in helping out with the build? I always wish I'd paid more attention to my Dad when he tried to get me into carpentry when I was a teenager....


----------



## 3narf (12 Feb 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> Sounds like it should be a fun little project! Is your son interested in helping out with the build? I always wish I'd paid more attention to my Dad when he tried to get me into carpentry when I was a teenager....



Yes, he really does want to help. I have to keep a tight rein on him sometimes as he wants to take everything to bits (just like I did). Of course, most things are electronic these days; very boring and nothing to see...


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Feb 2017)

Nice! That sounds like it should be great fun working on the bike together. Good luck sourcing all the bits and pieces!


----------



## 3narf (14 Feb 2017)

Fitted headset and forks today.

New gear hanger is a perfect fit!









Forks are brand new Suntour XCTs; £30 off eBay!


----------



## 3narf (17 Mar 2017)

Here's how the bike is going. Following a trip to Decathlon, we have 720mm bars, grips and tyres and chain. The seatpost and wheels came from Ebayvia and he's got my Ragley saddle and a low mileage 8-speed cassette.

We're just waiting on cranks, brakes and pedals, all currently being handcrafted by elves in Ebayvia.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2017)

Lookin' good!


----------



## 3narf (23 Mar 2017)

Almost finished; just waiting for the post mount - IS adaptor for the rear caliper!


----------



## Bimble (23 Mar 2017)

Looking nice - I like the colour scheme, and admire anyone who can put a bike together from scratch (I'm all fingers and no thumbs).


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Mar 2017)

Smashing! That red chainring looks ace  Hope he's suitably pleased with it!


----------



## 3narf (24 Mar 2017)

He loves it! I just need to fit the front brake, and try & stop the front wheel working loose...


----------



## 3narf (25 Mar 2017)

Finished now; we did a couple of laps at 417 Park and it seems fine, except for one or two bits that need attention, like the brakes (which are binding)...


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Mar 2017)

All part of the fun sorting out the last little bits on a project  Great thing to be able to share together!


----------



## 3narf (26 Mar 2017)

Forest of Dean today and the bike is great. I didn't have time to sort the calipers so the brakes were binding most of the time. Ten minutes with the tools when I got home, aligning the calipers, and they're spot on...


----------



## ChrisEyles (26 Mar 2017)

Fantastic  Really enjoyed seeing the progress on this thread. When my godchildren are old enough I'm definitely going to sort them out with some MTBs!


----------



## 3narf (26 Jun 2019)

This is for sale now, here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/small-hardtail-for-sale.250676/


----------

